# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Kohaku & Sanke Sakai Keeping Contest

## h3ln1k

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah keeping contest varietas  kohaku dan sanke produksi *SAKAI FISH FARM*  kelahiran tahun *2012*. Kami telah memilih *10 ekor  sanke dan* *20 ekor  kohaku dengan size 26-35 cm.*

*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *6 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *3 October 2013 s/d  3 April 2014*

*Hadiah:
*
*Grand Champion : 7% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini +  kohaku Sakai kelahiran 2012*
*Reserved Grand Champion : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini + showa Sakai kelahiran 2012

*

* Peserta mendapatkan 5 in 1 tester untuk setiap ikan yang dimenangkan
*

* 5% hasil untuk koi-s*

*Lucky Draw*:

Untuk lucky draw akan disediakan *5 ekor koi no serti dari* *Sakai Fish Farm* *kelahiran 2012* dan *5 ekor* *karashi* *tosai JG Koi Farm kelahiran Januari 2013

*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem auction dimulai dengan Rp. 2.500.000 dengan k**elipatan Rp 100.000.
*
Harga final lelang tidak termasuk ongkos kirim. Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari, jika pemenang lelang tidak konfirmasi sampai 3 hari, akan diberikan kepada pemenang kedua atau ketiga
Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal *12 April  2014* oleh *Kentaro (Sakai Fish Farm)*, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke :  *[email protected]*

Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal *16 April 2014*. Pengiriman foto dan video setelah tanggal *8 April 2014*  dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang sampai dengan *Selasa* *24 September 2013 pukul 21.00 PM waktu kois dengan sistem perpanjangan waktu.
*- Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 21:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya..
- contoh : 21.00-21.10 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.11-21.20
21.21-21.30 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 21.31-21.40 dst

Foto kohaku:







Foto sanke:





Video: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...kyrvNaYdcFsf-1

Kohaku:

Nomor 1 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 2 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 3 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 4 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 6 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 7 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 8 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 9 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 10 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 11 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 12 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 13 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 14 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 15 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 16 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 17 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 18 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 19 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 20 bid 2.500.000 by ................

Sanke:

Nomor 1 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 2 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 3 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 4 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 6 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 7 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 8 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 9 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 10 bid 2.500.000 by ................

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Sanke 10 - 3,1jt

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

17 - 2,5jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

> k11 2900...


Kok cuma satu boss dragon? Sikaat

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## welly

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Kata Om HerryDr, jangan beli ikan mahal2........ XXjai


huahahahahaha.. hari ini barusan ketemu om EP, asik banget beliau  :Thumb:   :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Wadoooh Para senior dan suhu ikut juga, rame nih

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

Kohaku:

Nomor 1 bid 2.500.000 by Jian Guo
Nomor 2 bid 2.500.000 by Jian Guo
Nomor 3 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 4 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 6 bid 2.500.000 by epoe
Nomor 7 bid 2.500.000 by Jian Guo
Nomor 8 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 9 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 10 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 11 bid 3.100.000 by epoe
Nomor 12 bid 2.500.000 by herrydragon
Nomor 13 bid 2.500.000 by tomahawk
Nomor 14 bid 3.300.000 by boedirawan
Nomor 15 bid 2.500.000 by DTm
Nomor 16 bid 2.600.000 by Tri Wisnu Whardana
Nomor 17 bid 2.600.000 by tomahawk
Nomor 18 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 19 bid 2.500.000 by herrydragon
Nomor 20 bid 2.500.000 by Ridwan sm

Sanke:

Nomor 1 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 2 bid 2.500.000 by Jian Guo
Nomor 3 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 4 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 6 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 7 bid 2.500.000 by Jian Guo
Nomor 8 bid 2.600.000 by ridwan sm
Nomor 9 bid 2.500.000 by ................
Nomor 10 bid 3.900.000 by Tomahawk




> om Helmy, hadiah GC kohaku atau sanke... tulisan kohaku gambarnya sanke


yang bener gambarnya om  ::

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om HerryDr biasanya ngga suka Kohaku koq sekarang ikutan, jadi mesti ada apa2nya nih ............................ senjata rahasia / piauw. :Becky: 
Mana Om Gold, sy perlu dukungan setuju ...... :Cry:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Besok nyang ikut ZNA, lebih baik ngga usah ikutin lomba shiro ............................yang memang udah ketauan, juara 1 TWW dan juara 2 HDD. 
Bahkan kalo antar Gosanke dilombakan ......... nyang punya Sanke ama Showa bakal gigit jari lagi, direbut shiro. soalnya ada shiro menangan namanya SIROJI. :Frusty:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bongky

Kohaku 13 - 2,7jt
Sanke 08 - 2,9jt

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## farel-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bongky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bongky

Kohaku 13 - 3,1jt
Sanke 08 - 3,1jt.
.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

aduh diajak balapan lagi  entar jatuh ah kaga berani nih

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sanke 10 4jt

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Bismillah...
Nubie permisi mau numpang belajar ajah.

K5, 2.5 jt

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

k20, 2800...

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edy.sudarmaji

Nomor 15  2,9 juta

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edy.sudarmaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edy.sudarmaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Sanke1-2.600.000,-

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*Om Helmy*, 
Biar agak rame, kasih doping hadiah diberikan ditengah2 bid seru ........................................... :Dance: 
Untuk sementara ini, *Kohaku no.18* = 2,8jt dulu  :Smash: .
Kemudian menyusul *Sanke no.2* = 2,6jt  :Croc: .

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edy.sudarmaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> bisa bisa 5 jt ke atas per ikan nya , lha yg ngebid aja kebanyakan burayak sama telur tapi kantong nya tebal tebal om dragon


setuju pak

----------


## edy.sudarmaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Kohaku 1 2,7jt
kohaku 2 3,2jt

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

tar mlm bakal seru nih kyk nya :Ranger:

----------


## nugroho_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiang Hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Saya masuk hutan dulu. Kl kena timpa sdh ikhlas  :Hail:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edy.sudarmaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kusna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

:Eek2:  jangan jangan om helmy ketiduran nih , hehehe .....

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

Kohaku:

Nomor 1 bid 2.700.000 by jian guo
Nomor 2 bid 3.200.000 by jian guo
Nomor 3 bid 3.100.000 by mario
Nomor 4 bid 2.600.000 by mario
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by m_yogaswara
Nomor 6 bid 2.600.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 7 bid 2.800.000 by mario
Nomor 8 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 9 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 10 bid 2.900.000 by mario
Nomor 11 bid 3.400.000 by boblyn
Nomor 12 bid 4.500.000 by tiang hadi
Nomor 13 bid 3.200.000 by kusna
Nomor 14 bid 3.600.000 by saung koi
Nomor 15 bid 3.600.000 by edy
Nomor 16 bid 3.200.000 by edy
Nomor 17 bid 2.900.000 by mario
Nomor 18 bid 3.100.000 by epoe
Nomor 19 bid 3.000.000 by herrydragon
Nomor 20 bid 3.800.000 by herrydragon

Sanke:

Nomor 1 bid 2.700.000 by enos
Nomor 2 bid 2.600.000 by epoe
Nomor 3 bid 2.500.000 by jian guo
Nomor 4 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by jian guo
Nomor 6 bid 2.500.000 by epoe
Nomor 7 bid 3.000.000 by jian guo
Nomor 8 bid 3.500.000 by yamato
Nomor 9 bid 2.600.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 10 bid 4.400.000 by tiang hadi

*5 menit lagi lelang berakhir seperti biasa memakai sistem perpanjangan waktu per 10 menit*

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

sanke 8 3.6 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kusna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Kohaku 17 3juta

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

Kohaku:

Nomor 1 bid 2.700.000 by jian guo
Nomor 2 bid 3.200.000 by jian guo
Nomor 3 bid 3.200.000 by ricko1
Nomor 4 bid 2.700.000 by wahyu
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by m_yogaswara
Nomor 6 bid 2.600.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 7 bid 2.900.000 by viktor
Nomor 8 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 9 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 10 bid 2.900.000 by mario
Nomor 11 bid 3.500.000 by epoe
Nomor 12 bid 4.500.000 by tiang hadi
Nomor 13 bid 3.500.000 by osvaldia
Nomor 14 bid 3.600.000 by saung koi
Nomor 15 bid 3.600.000 by edy
Nomor 16 bid 3.200.000 by edy
Nomor 17 bid 3.000.000 by jian guo
Nomor 18 bid 3.200.000 by ricko1
Nomor 19 bid 3.000.000 by herrydragon
Nomor 20 bid 3.800.000 by herrydragon

Sanke:

Nomor 1 bid 2.700.000 by enos
Nomor 2 bid 2.600.000 by epoe
Nomor 3 bid 2.500.000 by jian guo
Nomor 4 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by jian guo
Nomor 6 bid 2.500.000 by epoe
Nomor 7 bid 3.000.000 by jian guo
Nomor 8 bid 3.600.000 by ricko1
Nomor 9 bid 2.700.000 by ridwan sm
Nomor 10 bid 4.400.000 by tiang hadi

*9.21-9.30 tidak ada bid lelang berakhir ........*

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Tikungan....  :Becky:

----------


## kusna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

JANGAN KUATIR UANG HABIS bISA CARI LAGI TAPI KESENANGAN TIDAK BISA DIBELI HE..HE...HE....

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

K 17 - 3,1 jt

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricko1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Kohaku 16 deh gan.. 3.3jt.. Thanks gan.

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> waaa blm rampung????


k 12 om , udah lepas tuh

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> ya udah wis dapat GC lagi ni no 20


Lawan dulu No. 14 bro... :Peace:

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Ohhhhhh .......ternyata om enos tuh  :Wacko: 
Tanya in aja kalo betul ..... Kalo ngga mau ya udah utk sy saja :Nod:

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Ya tukar juga boleh Om Bobby dan Om Herry, tapi Om Herry sukanya shiro atau apesnya showa .......................kolamnya cuma bisa untuk piara itu. Kalo ikan lain malah mati. :Yell:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> 14 patern sangat halus, pola sederhana, kualitas mantap semua.. kepala gede, beni mantap shiroji juga hampir sama dengan 20... cuma lebih sehat no 20 dan lebih agresif untuk pertumbuhannya. kalo ngga percaya coba cek videonya om Tri, 20 sampai loncat2 saat saya liat, berarti pengen ikut saya


Sebenernya semua ikan ini bagus...yang jelek udah dibuang di sungai Jepang
Tinggal selera n feeling saja
Kalo ikan super istimewa...gak akan sampe ke Indo...jadi tategoi di sono...buat show

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om TWW yg paling berat jadi saingan, untung tertidur..... bagi kompetitor. tapi kadang2 jadi kurang seru waktu perlombaab keepingnya, krn referensinya disitu

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

kalo dikoi never ending story om slalu pengin lebih dan lebih  :Thumb:  yang penting sama2 share ilmu keeping  ::  monggo kalo ada yang mulai posting kolamnya dan parameter air kolam buat pembelajaran kita semua  :: [B]

Setuju dan sepuluh om..

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

*Rekap akhir:*

Kohaku:

Nomor 1 bid 2.700.000 by jian guo atas nama epoe - *LUNAS*
Nomor 2 bid 3.200.000 by jian guo atas nama musapranoto - *LUNAS*
Nomor 3 bid 3.400.000 by ricko1 - *LUNAS*
Nomor 4 bid 2.700.000 by wahyu - *LUNAS*
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by m_yogaswara - *LUNAS*
Nomor 6 bid 2.600.000 by musapranoto - *LUNAS*
Nomor 7 bid 2.900.000 by viktor - *LUNAS*
Nomor 8 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto - *LUNAS*
Nomor 9 bid 2.600.000 by enos - *LUNAS*
Nomor 10 bid 2.900.000 by mario - *LUNAS*
Nomor 11 bid 4.200.000 by mario - *LUNAS*
Nomor 12 bid 4.500.000 by tiang hadi - *LUNAS*
Nomor 13 bid 3.700.000 by osvaldia - *LUNAS*
Nomor 14 bid 3.600.000 by saung koi - *LUNAS*
Nomor 15 bid 3.600.000 by edy - *LUNAS*
Nomor 16 bid 3.300.000 by boblyn - *LUNAS*
Nomor 17 bid 3.100.000 by enos - *LUNAS*
Nomor 18 bid 3.600.000 by ricko1 - *LUNAS*
Nomor 19 bid 3.000.000 by herrydragon - *LUNAS*
Nomor 20 bid 3.800.000 by herrydragon - *LUNAS*

Sanke:

Nomor 1 bid 2.700.000 by enos - *LUNAS*
Nomor 2 bid 2.600.000 by epoe - *LUNAS*
Nomor 3 bid 2.500.000 by jian guo - *LUNAS*
Nomor 4 bid 2.500.000 by musapranoto - *LUNAS*
Nomor 5 bid 2.500.000 by jian guo - *LUNAS*
Nomor 6 bid 2.500.000 by epoe - *LUNAS*
Nomor 7 bid 3.000.000 by jian guo - *LUNAS*
Nomor 8 bid 3.700.000 by jian guo atas nama bongky  - *LUNAS*
Nomor 9 bid 2.700.000 by ridwan sm - *LUNAS*
Nomor 10 bid 4.400.000 by tiang hadi atas nama tommy  - *LUNAS*

*selamat kepada para pemenang terima kasih kepada temen2 yang sudah ikut berpartisipasi. Untuk informasi pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa ke pm/WA: 0811278186/26BF77A4*

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om Lukas itu lho, habis lelang dirumahnya; dapet setoran langsung lelang disini dan dapet satu ginrin istimewa lagi ............................hokky banget ya  :Smow:

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Paling smpnya besok, tp besok jg sy pasti pulangnya larut malam, jd paling nyemplungnya Kamis pagi. Ada bbrp ekor yg mau sy wariskan ke org lain utk mempertahankan populasi di 15-16. Kmrn sempat main ke Wisata Koi, ga bs menahan diri beli Hi Utsuri cantik dr Om Dede  :Baby:

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

hehehe tenang aja om EP ntar sabtu kan udah dikirim  ::  lha banyak banget ni ikannya om EP yg harus dikirim  :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> Om Helmy...ikannya Mantap...
> 
> Lucky Drawnya Female...


Cakep bener....  :Thumb:

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Entah om epoe, ga keliatan ikannya tertutup paranet hahaha heater lom pake om,msh males, boros listriknya...

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Saya lupa merk yg dipake dirumah a*man ato re*un, wattnya kalo gak salah sekitar 200-300an, beli bbrp bulan yg lalu sekitar 80rban harganya. QT saya dirumah jg ukuran segitu kok om, jadi sy yakin cukup


Om Beearacer sangat bijaksana, memberi advis tanpa ada pretensi promosi merk ttt, ttp kita semua bisa tau yg dimaksud .......hebat  :Hail:

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Ooo gt hihihi sy nubie om hahahah

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Tenang saja Om Epoe... 
Saya juga pernah lihat langsung ikan Sakai Non Certi 2011 dan kebetulan beberapa saat ini berpindah ke kolam saya. Saya bisa memberi testimoni bahwa memang dengan perawatan yang benar grow ikan2 Sakai ini luar biasa =) betul-betul menyenangkan melihatnya.

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> Ikan baru om epeo biasa nya karena lingkungan baru atau gak nyaman dengan lingkungan nya...


turut prihatin pak, setuju pak

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Hati" ikan import jangan sekali" pakai heater jgn samakan dgn keeping ikan lokal.. saya diinfo dari om lukas...


Jgn dikasih heater saat keeping atau saat karantina?

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om Helmy,
Mo nanya apakah 5 in 1 testernya sudah dikirim ? waktu itu ngga dimasukkan ke box ikan soalnya .............................thanks  :Pray2:

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> *Ah ya,*
> Bareng ditelisik2 ......justru ikannya mati, loncat indah .......!
> waae ...blaen iki.


Idem Om Epoe... :Rip: 
Congrate utk yang msh bertahan.
Om Helmy  :Clap2:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Mungkin scr tdk sengaja iya suhu. Maklum kolam 3 ton tp penghuninya rame hahaha

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> NAaaaahhh kaya gini kereeeen niy Om Helmy... 
> 
> ada before and afternya... 
> biar rapih dan enak dilihatnya... 
> 
> Mantaaaaaaaaaaaappp Om helmy..!
> 
> Om-Om smuanya yang belum upload monggo...


hehehe thanks om  ::  ayo2 silahkan diupload

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> berhubung banyak yang blm upload foto maka ditunggu sampai dengan *Senin tgl 14 April*. Jika lebih dari tgl 14 april belum juga upload maka dinyatakan gugur...
> 
> *update kohaku --> video:* http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...metIVEExqQDlNW


Keren no 7 putihnya

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Kohaku No 2 Betul2 Sip

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

*Kohaku 20, size 48cm 

*<strong><font size="5"><em>

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

No2 mantap abis  :Hail:

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

ini jurinya kemana ya? om helmy belum ada hasilnya ya?

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

hasil penjurian dari kentaro sakai melalui pak wiwi golden koi yang lagi ada di jepang:



*GRAND CHAMPION
Owner: Yanuar Hadi aka jian guo



RESERVED GRAND CHAMPION
Owner: Herry aka herrydragon



*Terima kasih kepada teman2 semua yang sudah ikut berpartisipasi dalam KC ini. Kami selaku penyelenggara mohon maaf jika ada kekurangan selama acara berlangsung  ::

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Selamat om Herry The Dragon..... xixixixiix.... Ruaar......biasa....... gefeliciteid .......

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Thanks om Bob... Ngga nyangka tenan kali ini


selamat om herry atas kemenangannya, untuk om helmy ditunggu KC

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> om kohakunya turun di koi's minggu depan


Rencana acara Merah Putih aja om Owi kalo dah siap  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

